# What is the best way to clean leatherette?



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a sofa that is in white leatherette. The one who did the upholstery told me to use soapy water and a clean damp cloth when I have a need to clean it. I just dust it everyday with a duster. It had been six months and it's not as white anymore. I guess the dusting is not enough and it has accumulated months of dust and dirt from touching and sitting. Is soapy water a good cleaning method for leatherette? It is not real leather after all. I am afraid the cloth might be ruined.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*You can use vim which is a mild abrasive by applying it on a damp rag or sponge and lightly rub the dirty area in a circular motion for a few seconds and then remove it with a clean damp cloth. *


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I have cleaned a portion on the back of the sofa for testing. I have used circular motion. I have removed the dirt, but then the cleaned part is so obvious, I have to clean the whole thing to make it equal.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well isn’t that what you wanted? Gotta use a lot of elbow grease to get the rest done and look shiny and new again.


----------

